# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح طريقة تصليح اجهزة سامسونغ الميتة من فئة Qualcomm / BCM على التورنادو.

## bodr41

* اليوم سنحاول اعطاء شرح مفصل حول طريقة تصليح اجهزة سامسونغ الميتة من فئة 
QC / BCM* *كما نعلم هو موضوع شائك نوعا ما لدى يجب على الاخوة المبتدئين المتابعة الجيدة وان شاء الله سيتم فهمه بشكل سلس للغاية
كل منا يعرف ان السبب الرئيسي في موت الجهاز ناتج غالبا عن سوفتوير خاطئ
ولمعرفة جهاز سامسونغ ان كان ميتا ام لا* *اولا يظهر الجهاز وكانه فاصل عن البطارية ثانيا الجهاز لا يدخل في وضعية Download ثالثا عند عمل تشيك على التورنادو يعطيك هده الرسالة  NAND _ IDCHECK Failed : 5 * *Use RJ45 cable . Phone Muste be
OFF and Charging
SET _ BAUD Failed : 0 * *ادن الان تاكدنا مما لا يدعو مجالا للشك ان جهاز سامسونغ فعلا ميت
ولتصليح هدا العيب لازم نعمل  BOOT REPAIR  
يجب ان نعلم ان للهاتف داكرة
NAND  
 يتم تخزين البيانات عليها وهي تحتوي على ملف 
BOOT
و البوت هو ملف موجود في داكرة الهاتف حيث يسمح له بالتواصل مع البرامج ويهيئ له  
الجوليقوم بعمله على احسن ما يرام
اما كتابة  او تصليح البوت فتحتاجها فقط الاجهزة الميتة بالسوفتويرالخاطئ وغالبا تحتاج كابلات
واجهزة خاصة بالاضافة الى تست بوان او وصلات معينة على البوردة. 
هدا بالاختصار المفيد وحتى لا اطيل عليكم ندهب لشرح طريقة تصليح البوت الميت على التورنادو*     *
وهكدا نكون قد اصلحنا جهاز * *Samsung S5233S*       *اسال الله التوفيق  *

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة خويا
سير على بركة الله

----------


## ameerl

مشكور   اخي

----------


## hamada-2010

شكرا لك على شرح الطريقة بواسطة التورنادو
ومزيدا من التألق وبارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## ricouu

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## hacenefad

شششششششششششكرا شرح رائع

----------


## apimab

شكرا لك اخي بدر

----------


## hadi2000

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hameed atiah

الله يحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## abousalma007

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------

